# Internet forum for teachers in New Zealand?



## Sean-

Is there one?

I have been trying to find one for Australia and figured I would ask about NZ as well.

Thanks


----------



## Darla.R

Hi, have replied to you over on the Australian section.


----------



## jenswaters

Sean- said:


> Is there one?
> 
> I have been trying to find one for Australia and figured I would ask about NZ as well.
> 
> Thanks


The main central network is Education Gazette. This is where jobs are advertised, articles are posted, people chat etc. This is your best bet for this type of thing. Additionally, there is a website for examination and school support at Homepage - Te Kete Ipurangi (TKI) This website offers all sorts of insight into the teaching and set-up over here


----------



## Sean-

Thanks for the replies.


----------

